# Political Compass II



## Loffyglu (Jun 21, 2011)

(I'm not sure if you're allowed to revive old threads by starting new ones... if not, please lock this ^^')

Just because I stumbled across the old thread, thought the quiz was neat, and figured I'd try to revive it :B







...There really should have been a "No Opinion" option on these damn questions, though. That might be why I got a little further fiscally right than I would've thought. :c I guess it doesn't matter, though; I consider myself more of a moderate than anything, so.


----------



## bulbasaur (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm... I thought I might have been more economically Left and somewhat more Authoritarian.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I keep inching closer and closer to the purple. I always think I'm going to be further down the Y axis though.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 21, 2011)

"When you are troubled, it's better not to think about it, but to keep busy with more cheerful things." WTF?


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 22, 2011)

Pfft. Such a centrist.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 22, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -10.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.2


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 22, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -9.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.10


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Just curious- do all of you on the extreme far left actually want with a 100% state-planned economy? Or did the test just put you there?


----------



## surskitty (Jun 22, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Just curious- do all of you on the extreme far left actually want with a 100% state-planned economy? Or did the test just put you there?


What?


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> What?


Let me rephrase: What economic system do those of you on the far left of the scale (Pathos, Alvyren) advocate?


----------



## nyuu (Jun 22, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -7.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.79


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-2.62&soc=-4.21

-2.62 for economic, -4.21 for social.


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Let me rephrase: What economic system do those of you on the far left of the scale (Pathos, Alvyren) advocate?


Theoretically speaking it would be a command economy a la communism but I consider myself a socialist (economically) and look what I got.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there _anyone_ here who leans towards Authoritarian?


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 22, 2011)

:3 Yay.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 22, 2011)

@Karkat: Mmmm... no.

Blue people usually don't frequent sites like Cave of Dragonflies methink. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Minish (Jun 22, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Is there _anyone_ here who leans towards Authoritarian?


Yes? There were a few in the old thread.







There were a few things I didn't really care about, so I was just like 'agree' rather than 'strongly agree' or whatever! That could be why I'm not as left and down as I thought I'd be.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 22, 2011)

Not really a surprise, I think.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 22, 2011)

Not surprising at all.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 23, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Is there _anyone_ here who leans towards Authoritarian?


why would you?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 23, 2011)

:v

...Didn't someone do something last thread where we kept a graph of where everyone who did this on TCoD stood?


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 23, 2011)

Zuu said:


> why would you?


Because you're a conservative? Those exist too, you know.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 23, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -5.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.82 

Yay for almost being Fascist. I scored in the same quadrant as Ghandi.

I thought I would get Right-Wing Authoritarian, thats what a few of my friends call me politically.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 23, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Because you're a conservative? Those exist too, you know.


I think he was going for being mystified as to why anybody would be authoritarian, as he seems to have found the position ridiculous, as have I.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 23, 2011)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...Didn't someone do something last thread where we kept a graph of where everyone who did this on TCoD stood?


Yeah, I think I remember seeing that. Huh, maybe that's something I could put together at some point; I'll start Saturday, I suppose, since I probably won't even be at the computer tomorrow and Friday |D;


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I've shifted a little more to the centre since the last time I did this. I guess it's true that one becomes more cynical and rightwing the older one gets. :P


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 24, 2011)

Peace and free love? *diehard liberal like wow*


----------



## Dinru (Jun 24, 2011)

Not surprising at all.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 24, 2011)

herp derp.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 24, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I think he was going for being mystified as to why anybody would be authoritarian, as he seems to have found the position ridiculous, as have I.


Yet the vast majority of TCoD seems to support authoritarian policies like gun bans. 



> Theoretically speaking it would be a command economy a la communism but I consider myself a socialist (economically) and look what I got.


So you advocate a completely state-planned economy but you ended up in the middle? How'd that happen.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2011)

I was amused that I answered 'Strongly Disagree' to all of the religion questions.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 25, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Yet the vast majority of TCoD seems to support authoritarian policies like gun bans.


If I remember correctly, it was almost a hung vote - there's no clear majority on this forum for that particular issue.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 25, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Yet the vast majority of TCoD seems to support authoritarian policies like gun bans.


Which is why nobody is at -10.0.

EDIT: ALSO, there weren't even any questions about gun control (to which I surely would've strongly agreed to)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 25, 2011)

I am thoroughly amused by the "Abstract art that doesn't represent anything shouldn't be considered art at all" question


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -1.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.23







I've moved a little to the left economically since I last took this.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 25, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Yet the vast majority of TCoD seems to support authoritarian policies like gun bans.


No! You can get a gun if you apply for it. You just can't get it by going to Wallmart.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 25, 2011)

It seems like most people here are green.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Jun 25, 2011)

Relatively close to Bela Bartok, hm.


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 25, 2011)

Sesquipedalian! said:


>


What's with all those Classical doods close to me? D:


----------



## Eloi (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine looks almost like all of yours! 







Huh, I guess we kind of have homogenized political beliefs 'round here with the exception of Pwnem- ...oh wait. Um. Yes.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -3.662
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.00






[/B]


Wow, me the moderate.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 26, 2011)

Eloi said:


> Huh, I guess we kind of have homogenized political beliefs 'round here with the exception of Pwnem- ...oh wait. Um. Yes.


Well, I'm the only purple, I think... maybe Lorem? He's a Tory, methinks.


----------



## Michi (Jun 26, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -1.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.74







This actually is pretty close to all the other political tests I've taken - I'm usually described as a centrist or something.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2011)

just kidding, this is where I really stand


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh hey, I moved farther left and down since last time!


----------



## Michi (Jun 27, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Well, I'm the only purple, I think... maybe Lorem? He's a Tory, methinks.


I don't even know how but like half the time I'm in the purple quadrant and half the time I'm in the green.
Maybe it depends on my mood.
I'm always around -2 on the social axis, though.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2011)

Last time I was too lazy to resave the image it gave me, this time I'm too lazy to do the test again (I think I've stayed annoyingly naive), so you can have last time's results: 

Economic Left/Right: -8.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.36


----------



## nastypass (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG AOBARU REMEMBERED ME :D I feel so famous!







Yeah, I'm a purple. My views seem to fluctuate rather a lot, but I'm normally around the very bottom left of the purple segment.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 28, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> OMG AOBARU REMEMBERED ME :D I feel so famous!
> 
> Yeah, I'm a purple. My views seem to fluctuate rather a lot, but I'm normally around the very bottom left of the purple segment.


at least you're not authoritarian. :) reor ego es intelligens magne; cur dicimus non?

(boy, my latin is rusty.)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 28, 2011)

From that I got "I suppose you are intelligent with large; why do we say no?"... but we're going off-topic, visitor message me :P


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Aobaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:
			
		

> OMG AOBARU REMEMBERED ME :D I feel so famous!


Hey Lorem, we should start a Purple Club. In addition to representing right-libertarianism, it's also a fucking awesome color.



			
				Zuu said:
			
		

> reor ego es intelligens magne; cur dicimus non?


"You seem smart; why don't we talk?"


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 30, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Hey Lorem, we should start a Purple Club. In addition to representing right-libertarianism, it's also a fucking awesome color.


*laugh* Hell yeah! Libertarians ftw~ :P

...I actually do kind of like the idea of the libertarian ideology. From what... very, very little I know of it. ||OTL Guh, this is why I should do research on stuff; I probably look like a fool otherwise XD;

But anyway, uh! Sorry I didn't get around to compiling that image I said I was gonna do... like a week ago. |D; Just kinda wanted to say that; other stuff gets in the way. If anyone else wants to make it, by all means~


----------



## Michi (Jun 30, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Hey Lorem, we should start a Purple Club. In addition to representing right-libertarianism, it's also a fucking awesome color.


Can I be a member on Mondays? Because I'm in the purple on Mondays. Oh, and some Tuesdays.


In total seriousness: Do we seriously only have one Authoritarian-leaning member here (who's taken the test that is)? And even that's just slight. (I think this person only posted in the original thread, not this one.)


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 30, 2011)

Volcarona said:


> In total seriousness: Do we seriously only have one Authoritarian-leaning member here (who's taken the test that is)? And even that's just slight. (I think this person only posted in the original thread, not this one.)


Looks like it.. :c I guess we aren't the most politically diverse group around, huh? |D; (inb4 "No shit, sherlock!")


----------



## Adriane (Jun 30, 2011)

I would certainly _hope_ we don't have a largely authoritarian population.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 30, 2011)

I dunno, I feel like it'd be interesting, if nothing else :B It's good to see different perspectives, like where people with differing views might be coming from. I guess it might be hard for more right-leaning members, though, since we have such a leftist population... almost like if you were to, say, venture onto a very rightist forum; I'd be a little intimidated, myself, in a place where most people are the political opposite of me. (Or I'd at least try to steer clear of the debate forum, where I'd likely be crushed to death *snort*)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 1, 2011)

Alvyren said:


> I would certainly _hope_ we don't have a largely authoritarian population.


Why, exactly?


----------



## Zuu (Jul 1, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Why, exactly?


because it is contrary to democracy and freedom of the human being in general.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 3, 2011)

Zuu said:


> because it is contrary to democracy and freedom of the human being in general.


Not that I disagree with this, but do you have a problem with forumgoers with authoritarian beliefs?


----------



## Zuu (Jul 3, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Not that I disagree with this, but do you have a problem with forumgoers with authoritarian beliefs?


it's a bit worrying, isn't it? they can believe whatever they want, but it makes one wonder.


----------



## Aletheia (Jul 3, 2011)

Zuu said:


> it's a bit worrying, isn't it? they can believe whatever they want, but it makes one wonder.


Most of them have probably just noticed that freedom tends to be awfully chaotic.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 3, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Most of them have probably just noticed that freedom tends to be awfully chaotic.


... So does a lack of freedom?


----------



## Aletheia (Jul 3, 2011)

pathos said:


> ... So does a lack of freedom?


How exactly?


----------



## Renegade (Jul 12, 2011)

there is nothing intrinsically wrong with authoritarian beliefs. authoritarians have the view that development should be held in a higher regard than the freedom of people. at first glance this may seem like a terrible breach of human rights, but you have to understand that the most incredible economic turnarounds in history came at the helm of authoritarian leadership: soviet russia, nazi germany and communist china. yes, those regions were notorious for grotesque ethical violations but if you look at the countries from a purely economic standpoint then it becomes fully apparent how incredibly these countries had transitioned from being weakened or backward nations into superpowers. russia under the authoritarian leadership of communist leaders like lenin and stalin rose to a world superpower rivaled only by the united states. germany under hitler turned from a country with a broken economy that was utterly disgraced by the treaty of vienna after ww1 into a country that started a NEW world war and held firm against the allied powers in three different fronts. china is the fastest developing nation in the world and is predicted to become a world superpower by as early as 2015. 

yes, those leaders winded up killing millions of people on their way to economic salvation, but it could have been avoided and doesnt really prove anything about authoritarianism in general. in fact the only reason authoritarian ideology is associated with so much stigma is because the most prominent leaders who employed authoritarian philosophy were also CRAZY. that doesnt mean its a morally questionable ideology, or that the people who support it are psychopaths.

also, my political compass:







interesting fact: i am almost exactly where gandhi and mandela are on the graph


----------



## Eloi (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, I decided to take the test as I would normally take it:







And then I took it imagining a totalitarian state that afforded everyone equality and happiness and freedom at the small price of censorship and harsh punishments, which got me this:







Compare those to my original one:






And here is me (unsuccessfully) trying to mimic Hitler's political beliefs:






The moral of the story: I am Left no matter what, even when I'm trying not to be. xD


----------



## Minnow (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder if there's a link between political views and personality.


----------

